# New Man



## SaintScythus (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm new to mantidforum and Mantids altogether. I currently collect generallly scorpions and I've always wanted a Mantid, so here I am.

If anyone has any freebies I'd be very appreciative.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ian (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...freebies seem to be a rareity around here


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome, where r u located? can't have a freebie if u not near one of us :lol:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

Heh  

Welcome.


----------

